
When is the best time to promote your startup (e.g., on what day of the week and at what time)? - amichail

======
danw
Tues/Weds.

Monday theres too much going on. Friday nobody cares because it's the start of
the weekend. Tues/Weds gives you time to deal with bugs and problems that crop
up after millions of users flood your site after the announcement.

------
danielha
Sundays at 2:27 PST. But you just missed it so you'll have to wait until next
week.

~~~
amichail
This is a serious question.

Consider for example making a submission to reddit or digg. When would be a
good time to do so to maximize the expected number of people who will check it
out?

~~~
rms
At this point, Digg and Reddit are hard to use unless you game them. It's so
random as to whether it gets dugg/buried or up'd/down'd at the beginning. I
hope you have a lot of friends with the right accounts or a way of paying
$1/Digg.

~~~
nostrademons
Well, you used to be able to cheat your way to the top of Reddit -
<http://reddit.com/info/1e7za/comments> \- but spez fixed that little hole.

You probably can still do it on Digg - I went after Reddit because I figured
it'd be harder, but I bet Digg is full of XSS and XSRF vulnerabilities.

~~~
jaggederest
For that matter, use something small and fun like 2prong.com to pump out fake
accounts. Digg yourself 30 times or so and you'll be headed up

------
pg
In the PR business, tuesday is considered the best day to make announcements.
At least, positive ones.

~~~
whacked_new
why?

~~~
vlad
I'm going to guess that Monday is the worst, because people are miserable they
just got into work, as well as swamped with additional work that came about
over the weekend. Friday sucks because people want to go home and be done with
that week. Few people work on the weekend. Tuesday is best because it must
give a person four business days for followup. Any
reporter/businessperson/client who wants to reach the company has time to do
so over the next few days. That would be my guess.

~~~
whacked_new
Great reasoning. Here's a quote from the Joel discussion board.

<http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?biz.5.470472.11> "This is from
a P.R. pro. Monday is the day that most announcements go out. You still want
it to be early in the week but to avoid the crowd, it makes sense to do it on
Tuesday."

The odd thing is everybody followed this advice it wouldn't work. So the
sluggish Monday idea is pretty compelling :)

------
zaidf
I've noticed weekends are nice because few folks are launching--and bloggers
are more chill and likely to review your submission. Just a general thing I've
noticed.

With that said, we launched Monday afternoon. Made to digg frontpage Tuesday
evening; TechCrunch on Thursday 4-5am EST.

-Zaid

------
yaacovtp
Time is less important than the number of friends you have spamming it all at
the same time.

~~~
amichail
Suppose you are not going to have any friends spamming in that way.

~~~
yaacovtp
If you want to get your stuff on a social news site you'd better start making
friends now. A disproportionate numbers of diggs on the front page come from a
small percentage of users.

------
amichail
I realize that the middle of the week has the highest internet traffic. But
high traffic might result in your submission being swamped by other people's
submissions.

------
MEHOM
Define your desired outcome. Then determine your strategy based on the goal.
An endeavor that fails to prepare is an endeavor prepare to fail.

------
ballred
The best time is the present. Right now.

Overthinking generally leads to underperforming.

------
kul
i'd say ASAP, if you have a product worth shouting about

